# Finally...Got a Bear



## CornStalker (Sep 18, 2016)

Well, after many years of hunting bear, I finally harvested one. I only get to go once a year, for a couple of days at a time, so I've had to learn slowly. Being from coast, I haven't know any bear hunters growing up, so this has been a long learning experience with no one to teach me. A big thanks to all you guys who have graciously answered questions and given great advice over the last several seasons! Seriously---thank you. These threads have connected me to the few, the proud, the bear hunters of Georgia---that don't get the luxury of bait and hounds...

I sat on the edge of a ridge hoping to catch a bear moving from thick cover to a feeding area in the evening. She came from anticipated direction, with wind in my favor, but slipped in behind me instead of my front shooting window. I got a small opening in some twigs and slipped an arrow through one lung as she passed by 30 mins before dark. My dad and I found ourselves on hands and knees looking for blood---which was minuscule. Definitely the hardest tracking job I've ever had. We found her almost two hours later and then the real work was ahead of us. It took us several hours to quarter, skin, and pack the animal a mile back to our campsite. I underestimated how difficult this process would be....wow. All I will say to others is, make sure you have a hunting buddy when you take a beast in the mountains....

The bear was about 200lbs; a sow that was around 3-4 years in age. What an adventure!! I have been seeing bears the last few years, and have passed on a few small ones. All the work and years before have made this especially rewarding. Now I'm going to have to get y'all to help me with some bear recipes....


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Sep 18, 2016)

Good job, way to get it done! That is quite a feat with a bow.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 18, 2016)

Good deal! Congrats!


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 18, 2016)

Congratulations! I know the struggle and how big of a deal this is, so I know you are stoked.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 18, 2016)

Way to seal the deal!  Now enjoy the harvest.  Bear steak is phenomenal.


----------



## Watasha (Sep 18, 2016)

Awesome job! A bear with a bow is an incredible feat! Bear sausage is my favorite way to go!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats man!  Awesome!


----------



## jbogg (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats on your first bear!  I will be up again sometime this week looking for my first.


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats on your first bear  your right the information these guys share is priceless  it helped me harvest my first bear 3years ago


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 18, 2016)

Congratulations! That's a dandy!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice Bear!! Congrats!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 19, 2016)

Glad someone on here finally got one!! Great job man! Making the pack out sure is fun isn't it?! haha


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 19, 2016)

well done man, congrats.


----------



## Dowis1974 (Sep 19, 2016)

Good job. Congrats


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 19, 2016)

Great job and congratulations! Sounds like a cool experience you and your dad got to share.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 19, 2016)

Great job and congratulations! Sounds like a cool experience you and your dad got to share.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 20, 2016)

Congrats! How bad was the drag, pack-out, or whatever?


----------



## model88_308 (Sep 21, 2016)

Congratulations! A fine hunt and a memory forever!!


----------



## CornStalker (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks guys---- I appreciate it!

Ripple, we were about a mile from camp. It took us several hours to quarter and skin the bear. About a thirty minute hike. We didn't get to sleep in our camp until 1:30am.....whew. But man, all worth it. I doubt I'll ever have a better bear trophy than this one---the same way I felt about my first deer. You know how that stuff is...


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 23, 2016)

Were you on the ground or up a tree?


----------



## AmericanBorn57 (Oct 2, 2016)

Memories like that one will never wash from your brain, thank God.


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats


----------

